# Need Ash red spread photo pls ...



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi Guys,Could you pls post your photos from any ash red spread pigeon if you had any ?
I have an ash red light color cock pigeon which Im not sure if he god spread factor or not,
Any pure and not pure spread ash red photo will be appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## IndianFantail (Apr 7, 2019)

*This is my pigeon sorry he's not spread though*

Hi i wanted to send you a useful picture but i dont have any spread ash red birds, this bird of mine is ash red dilute but not spread


----------



## silenceofmind (Jun 11, 2018)

Here is my homozygous ash red spread.


----------



## Amirrezapakroo (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks guys for the reply and hope to get more photos soon and appreciate ...


----------



## JUANCARFC (May 16, 2018)

ash red spread


----------



## Richardse (Apr 7, 2021)

So jealous! I also would love to have one and take some photos to post. I don't have any pigeons myself yet, but I would not mind buying one soon as my son loves them a lot. He has seen some kid movies with pigeons from the 70s on a channel and I don't know why he is so attached with them. I think I might find this cartoon online or at least some photos. It would be cool to be able to colorize black and white photos alone and show them to hie from the cartoon. He would be even more excited and would make him love me even more.


----------



## Borioris (May 30, 2021)

Great pictures. I have a few, but can't upload them due to a size issue.


----------



## Katherchill (May 31, 2021)

I know what it feels like to get that oversized picture message pop up. You need to resize them first. It took me forever to find a site as good as https://imglarger.com to get the resolution to stay the same, but the image size change. Not that hard to get sketchy service where the final result is unrecognizable. This is the kind of sites I wish they stopped existing as they act like click baits, but Google still pushes them higher and higher when you search for something legitimate. I was able to get the picture enlarged to a poster size perfectly with imglarger.


----------

